# Train inventory



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello,
Can some one share with me what are some preferred software programs for keeping track of model train inventory?
Denny Todd
Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have heard people use Excel or a spreadsheet. I personally don't but am getting interested in possibly doing that but for now i have pictures of everything I own.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I use Excel - 1 sheet for each scale:

I currently have O scale Cars, O scale Locos, O Scale Buildings and same for HO 

I believe that some of the DCC software can also keep inventory for things - not sure if it only inventories items on the lines, or allows you to add misc stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on Excel. You can create a simple sheet that can allow you inventory just about anything with whatever subcategories (vintage, color, wheel type, etc.) you can think of. Once the info is in (1 item per row, specific info of that item across columns), you can sort by any type of info.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

TJ,

Could you post up a screenshot of it so I can see how you do it. I tried to figure it out but just couldn't.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

software?


A list of some. I never used any though I thought about getting one.

http://www.modular-model-railroads.com/2010/09/model-train-inventory-software/


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

You can also set up drop down boxes to make it easier to select common items.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

Here's a very simple example. One you have columns set up (with whatever info-type you'd like to have), you can use the Excel "custom sort" tools to sort the groupings by color, year, whatever ...










To sort, highlight the full range, inclusive of row 1 ... i.e., here, from cell A1 to G7. Then, Tools / Custom Sort (this may vary, depending upon your version of Excel). Once there, check the selector box to tell excel that your range does have a header row (in this case, row 1, with "Gauge, etc.).

Then, in the dialog box, use the "Sort By" tool ... you'll be able to select the order in which you want the data sorted, using the header labels that you created in row 1.

Hope that helps,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a quick sheet pic using drop downs for easier data entry:










Very easy to set up if you need instructions.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want your list to double for insurance purposes, you should include value or at least purchase price... and keep a copy offsite.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I found a free inventory program that is pretty easy to use and works quite well. I cant remember where I found it but it is called Easy Model Railroad Inventory and it is by RCL Software. If memory serves me right a link to it was provided by some one on the MRR forums but I could not find it again to post it here. I will try again when I get home since the military computers I use while at work limit my ability to find stuff.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I do not keep actual inventory , but JMRI suite has the Roster module which i'm filling as i add more DCC engines into the pool


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

I never thought of that but what a good idea. Thanks


----------



## bobholets (Mar 13, 2011)

*try this free collectables*

http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/My_Stuff_7505_p/


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

On that link that Ed provided, there is one called Yard Office. I'll try that one and post up with my findings.

Now to start going through the 40k sports cards I have. That should jack my renters insurance premiums


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok I've been messing around with this for only a few minutes and I'll tell you this, Yard Office has more information fields than I know what to do with. There is a section for keeping maintenace logs, a purchase price/added price chart and best of all, a decoder CV log. Basically anything you'd want to know about a loco or car is on a few easy to navigate tabs. Most of the fields have lookup charts already coded for roadnames, brand names, types and a few others. Seriously, this thing is going to be awesome. Too bad I dont have much to fill in, but for people like Ed who own more trains than my local hobby shop has ever sold, it'd be a good investment to track everything.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Novice how did you set it up for drop downs?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Novice how did you set it up for drop downs?


It's fairly easy - what you do is:

1. On a separate spread sheet place the items you want to use as a drop down list in a row (top to bottom) - you can rename that tabsheet to keep it organized (right click on the tab and select rename), I always call my tab "Look-Ups" <- with the dash.

2. Once you've entered all the items for your list, highlight the column (you can highlight additional rows for expansion, or you can always expand this later as/if you add more items)

3. Once the list is highlighted - at the top left of the spreadsheet (depending on your version) you have the "Name Box". *Example*: If you cursor is on one particular cell, the "Name Box" will show which cell your cursor is located. 

4. Place your cursor in the "Name Box" and enter a name for your column. Example: If your column contains the Manufacture Name you might enter "Mfg" <- without the quotes.

5. Now that you have a list created and named, go to your primary spreadsheet and select the row of cells that will use this list (this is called a validation list). Select as many rows as you want, you can always copy a cell later if you add data/rows.

6. While your column is highlighted, on the main menu at the top, select "Data" and then "Validation". You should get a pop up window - "Data Validation" - in that window you should see a drop down titled "Allow", pull down the drop down and you should see an item called "List".

7. Once you select the item called "List", at the bottom of the window you should see an entry field titled "Source".

8. Remember the name you gave the column above? Place your cursor in the "Source" field and enter an "=" <- no quotes and the name of the column you added your list items to. *Example from above*: I made a column and called it Mfg so I would have entered "=Mfg" <- no quotes.

9. Select the OK button and Voila - you have a drop list validation list for that column - you can make as many validation lists as you want.

If you have an problems let me know. The instructions are step by step however depending on our version of Excel, the names may be altered slightly.

Good luck.


----------

